# BFN again



## carenb (Jun 25, 2004)

is the anyone out there that has had a bfn that turned bfp.  i should have tested this thursday but i couldn't wait and so tested this morning. i used first response and got a bfn, i am really shocked as i had diui on a non-medicated cycle and i have had no feeling that af was on its way which is unusual for me as i always get sore boobs and bloated tummy.  my question is: is there any chance that come thursday i could test pos or is that unrealistic, surely at the very least if i am preggers there would of been at least a faint line.  grasping at straws i think!


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Caren

Sorry to hear that you got a BFN this morning  

Hoping and praying for you that you DO get a BFP on Thursday, I have heard of this happening, so you just never know!!

You are very brave to test early, when I had my BFP I didn't test until my AF was officially 'late', I wanted to keep the dream alive for as long as possible!!!!

Wishing you load of luck!

Love Jules xxxx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Caren,

Funny things do happen!!

I tested BFP 4 weeks after testing BFN on ivf! Unfortunately i did miscarry but i sort of knew this would happen as i had been bleeding!

My hormones don't always show up on pee sticks (ovulation and pregnancy) so i will always ask for a blood test in future as they are a lot more sensitive!

Fingers crossed that yours turns into a BFP!



Love Emmak


----------

